
Tridactyl for Firefox Security Advisory - bovine3dom
https://github.com/tridactyl/tridactyl/security/advisories/GHSA-7qr7-93pf-hr8f
======
bovine3dom
I'm trying to publicise this as much as possible as we have a pretty horrible
security bug in Tridactyl 1.14.0 - 1.14.10 and 1.15.0.

If you're a user, update to 1.16.0+ or 1.14.12+ to be safe. You can find out
what version you're using with `:version` and update by going to
`about:addons`, right clicking the Tridactyl listing, and clicking "Find
updates".

